# Need a Blintz Recipe......please!



## jkath (Jan 9, 2005)

My favorite local breakfast restaurant has the best blintzes around. I'm hoping you guys might have something similar lurking in your recipe books....

Here's what I can tell you - 
the filling is richer and more vanilla-y than most blintzes
I'm guessing it's like a blend of cottage & cream cheeses, vanilla, sugar and something I can't place....

and their cooked whole- blueberry topping is made with cointreau.

(I bet konditor would have this recipe, or perhaps Audeo!)

Please! I'm hungry!


----------



## jkath (Jan 12, 2005)

hello? Anybody there?


----------



## crewsk (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm bumping this up for ya jkath! Even though I can't help you because I'm cluless hopefully someone will be able to!


----------



## middie (Jan 17, 2005)

i'd guess either mascarpone or ricatta.
wish i could be of more help to you.

whatever it is sounds devine though


----------



## jkath (Jan 17, 2005)

I finally broke down and asked the same question on the cooking chat forum. It's amazing how many folks never look down here!
I've got a couple to go on, and I might get up enough guts to do what Brooksy said, and just ask them for the recipe. 
If I ever get it, I will certainly post it!


----------



## kansasgirl (Jan 17, 2005)

You might try this recipe - it is a really rich ricotta filling.  The fruit saute is awesome. You can use it for anything, on pancakes, pound cakes, over ice cream, etc. It calls for a mix of fruit, but you can also use a single fruit with great success, just use 3 c of fruit in total.

Sweet Ricotta Cream
3 1/4 c whole-milk ricotta 
1/4 c heavy whipping cream 
1 egg, separated 
2 egg yolks 
1/2 c granulated sugar
1 tb liquor (rum, bourbon, Galliano, Grand Marnier, etc) 
1 tb pure vanilla 
Pinch of salt 
1/3 c mixed candied fruit, diced small, opt

1.In a food processor or blender, puree the ricotta until very creamy.
2.Blend in the cream, 3 egg yolks, sugar, liquor, vanilla and salt. Fold in the fruit. Chill well before using in crepes, cannoli, or over waffles. 

Warm Fruit Saute 
1 1/2 tb Unsalted butter
1 1/2 tb Sugar
1 c Strawberries or pitted Bing Cherries, chopped
1 c Blueberries
1 c Peaches or nectarines, chopped
1 tb Vanilla
2 tb Kirsch (can use another liquor here)

1.Melt butter in a saute pan or large skillet. Stir in sugar. 
2.Add fresh fruits, vanilla and liquor. Adjust liquor, adding more if desired.
3.Cook over medium heat, basting with sauce, until fruits are just warmed through. Do not overcook or fruit will be mushy!


----------



## jkath (Jan 18, 2005)

That's it, kansas, I'm begging you to move to California so you can teach me! Every recipe I've gotten from you has received rave reviews, so I'm guessing this one is equally as fabulous!

By the way, I made the plain Madelaines yesterday with my kids, but the little one added about 4x more zest than was listed, so I guess we made the lemon ones. Then we dipped each one 1/2 way into melted semi-sweet chocolate. What a treat! They were fantastic! and they are gone!

Thanks again!


----------



## kansasgirl (Jan 18, 2005)

You're too great to me! Where in CA do you live? I might be willing to lend myself out for awhile! 

So you made the madeleines? Did you family like them? They are a very good basic recipe, and I am sure that the extra zest made them just that much better! I like the idea of dipping them in chocolate. You might try using a white lemon truffle chocolate or a dark chocolate with lemon zest to help carry through with the LEMON theme. Kudos to you!

So your kids like to cook? Do they have any specialties?


----------



## jkath (Jan 18, 2005)

The kids love to help - both boys - the little one is the "measurer/pourer" in a lot of my cooking, and the big one likes to make up stuff. His best was a dish on Thanksgiving (not typical thanksgiving food, but I wasn't going to tell him that!) that had sweet italian sausage, onions, red bell pepper & corn.
This week we decided to do a "medieval" night, so they are helping plan the meal. We're doing chicken on the bone, veggies, a big loaf of bread, haven't decided on the fruit - maybe various berries, and I found a neat dessert on a medieval site for "maid of honour cakes". It should be fun.


----------



## kansasgirl (Jan 18, 2005)

Here are some more good medieval ideas.

Poached Pears
4 Pears 
3 c Red wine (could sub grape juice here) 
Water (for poaching) 
2 c Sugar 
1/2 ts Ginger 
Fresh whipped cream

1.Peel pears, leaving the stems on, and cut a small amount off the bottoms so they will stand upright. 
2.Poach pears in water flavored with 1 c of wine/juice. Remove pears from water when they are just tender and place upright in a serving bowl. 
3.Make a syrup of remaining wine/juice, sugar, and ginger. Bring syrup to a boil, reduce heat and allow to simmer. Pour syrup over pears and serve hot.

Elizabethan Jumbles
3 tb Butter, salted 
1/2 c Sugar 
1 tb Rosewater (opt)
1 tb Caraway seeds 
1 Egg, beaten 
2 c Flour 
Extra rosewater & sugar for glaze 

Preheat the oven to 350F
1.Cream the butter, sugar and rosewater together. Mix in the caraway seeds, beaten egg and flour to form a soft dough. 
2.Knead on a lightly floured board, then take small walnut-sized pieces of dough and with your fingers form each into a roll, approximately 3/4-inch in diameter and 6-inch in length. Make into simple knots, or rings and arrange on a lightly greased baking sheet. Knots will take slightly longer to cook than rings, so do not combine shapes on the same cookie sheet. 
3.Brush with rosewater and sprinkle with sugar. Bake near the top of the oven for about 20 minutes, or until just golden brown. Remove from the oven and cool on a wire rack. Delicious served with fresh butter or syllabub.

Lemon Syllabub 
5 tb Lemon juice 
1 tb Lemon zest, grated 
2 tb Sugar 
1 tb White wine (opt) 
8 oz Thick yogurt or heavy cream

1.Combine the lemon juice, rind and sugar, and the wine if desired. Chill the mixture until it is very cold. 
2.Strain mixture and beat into the yogurt or cream until completely combined and thickened.
**This can also be made use orange juice and zest.


----------

